# 4 felony assault charges (cops)



## autumn (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone have experience with these charges? My girlfriend is in jail, she managed to rack up 3 counts of felony assault on a police officer, and a felony assault on a correctional officer.

In this jurisdiction, the 4 counts is a minimum 2 years, + possession of marijuana, DWI. It's looking like she'll get 1 year in an intensive treatment program for people with PTSD.

She's in solitary confinement right now, no calls, no visits, no mail, no food. Literally been given half of an apple in the last 5 days. (She was able to call after her bond hearing)


----------



## Tude (Mar 14, 2015)

No food? that is ridiculous! Boy oh boy she racked up some stuff  I'm glad her parents are involved. Dam. How are you doing? Dam dood keep me in the loop!  Especially if R and I can help.


----------



## autumn (Mar 14, 2015)

Tude said:


> No food? that is ridiculous! Boy oh boy she racked up some stuff  I'm glad her parents are involved. Dam. How are you doing? Dam dood keep me in the loop!  Especially if R and I can help.



yeah... legally they only have to give you the minimum to survive. It took a loooooooot of convincing but my advocacy paid off and her parents hired a lawyer. She's holding herself together. 

I'm alright, things could be worse. I'll keep you in the loop. I appreciate it, but I don't think there's anything to do but wait and see now.


----------



## pigpen (Mar 14, 2015)

What county/state did this happen in? My babys mama got arrested for two counts assault on an officer and one possession of a deadly weapon a couple years ago in Berkeley and she was able to make a plea deal to do like 3 months in santa rita and one year unsupervised probation and a lifetime ban from UC property. She got the assaults dropped to battery on a peace officer and the knife dropped to dangerous instead of deadly. It was her only felony and only charges in the state which helps. If your lady friend has violent priors she could expect to do a little time but I don't know the whole situation. 

If she's gonna fight the charges I would be careful talking about it too much online, but if it was caught on dash cam or some other camera it's obviously not gonna be easy to dispute. If there was a DUI charge i'm guessing y'all got pulled over and the whole thing was on dash cam...


----------



## Art101 (Mar 14, 2015)

What Pigpen was saying hopefully ya all can plea it down to mis,a lot will depend on her record and such hope it goes well.Crossing my fingers.


----------



## autumn (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> What Pigpen was saying hopefully ya all can plea it down to mis,a lot will depend on her record and such hope it goes well.Crossing my fingers.


No priors, no warrants, no arrests


----------



## autumn (Mar 14, 2015)

pigpen said:


> What county/state did this happen in? My babys mama got arrested for two counts assault on an officer and one possession of a deadly weapon a couple years ago in Berkeley and she was able to make a plea deal to do like 3 months in santa rita and one year unsupervised probation and a lifetime ban from UC property. She got the assaults dropped to battery on a peace officer and the knife dropped to dangerous instead of deadly. It was her only felony and only charges in the state which helps. If your lady friend has violent priors she could expect to do a little time but I don't know the whole situation.
> 
> If she's gonna fight the charges I would be careful talking about it too much online, but if it was caught on dash cam or some other camera it's obviously not gonna be easy to dispute. If there was a DUI charge i'm guessing y'all got pulled over and the whole thing was on dash cam...


Augusta County, Virginia

No warrants, no arrests, no priors. Clean record


----------



## longhammer (Mar 14, 2015)

In Virginia eh? I had 3 counts of assault on a peace officer in 2008 there and possession of greens and pleaded it down to disorderly conduct and possession. 3 days in the hooskow and a $2500 fine... Just a public defender too! But the DUI is gonna be the bad one....


----------



## Art101 (Mar 14, 2015)

hope it goes well Zim with no priors it looks a little better the gf and I are thinking bout you guys hang in there.


----------



## autumn (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> hope it goes well Zim with no priors it looks a little better the gf and I are thinking bout you guys hang in there.





longhammer said:


> In Virginia eh? I had 3 counts of assault on a peace officer in 2008 there and possession of greens and pleaded it down to disorderly conduct and possession. 3 days in the hooskow and a $2500 fine... Just a public defender too! But the DUI is gonna be the bad one....



Thanks guys, I'll keep you updated as things unfold


----------



## autumn (Mar 26, 2015)

pigpen said:


> What county/state did this happen in? My babys mama got arrested for two counts assault on an officer and one possession of a deadly weapon a couple years ago in Berkeley and she was able to make a plea deal to do like 3 months in santa rita and one year unsupervised probation and a lifetime ban from UC property. She got the assaults dropped to battery on a peace officer and the knife dropped to dangerous instead of deadly. It was her only felony and only charges in the state which helps. If your lady friend has violent priors she could expect to do a little time but I don't know the whole situation.
> 
> If she's gonna fight the charges I would be careful talking about it too much online, but if it was caught on dash cam or some other camera it's obviously not gonna be easy to dispute. If there was a DUI charge i'm guessing y'all got pulled over and the whole thing was on dash cam...





longhammer said:


> In Virginia eh? I had 3 counts of assault on a peace officer in 2008 there and possession of greens and pleaded it down to disorderly conduct and possession. 3 days in the hooskow and a $2500 fine... Just a public defender too! But the DUI is gonna be the bad one....





Ghostbo said:


> hope it goes well Zim with no priors it looks a little better the gf and I are thinking bout you guys hang in there.



Looks like shes going to get court ordered to a year in therapy, no time.


----------



## Art101 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good deal I guess I assume its IOP then out patient.It could be worse for sure.


----------



## 326csmith (Apr 8, 2015)

i call bullshit,when i hear it! ive been arrested in a drunken violent rage of a blackout,assaulted every officer in the jail,had a long list of priors,isolated,strapped to a chair naked&was still offered three hots! your describing a jail in honduras or some shit! wtf?!! whay am i even responding?cuz this shits so stupid&clearly a cry for attn. Fucking moronic! but hey,atleast others bought ur childish story


----------



## Art101 (Apr 8, 2015)

What a troll.


----------

